# Greeting from Georgia, Tell me about your waters!



## GeorgiaFly (Mar 29, 2017)

Good morning all,

Me and my brothers will be flying out to SLC in late April, early May in hopes of getting on some good western water. We plan on renting a car and doing a mix of backpacking and car camping but after a month of Googling, we're still having trouble making a decision on what waters we want to hit. 
The ideal setting would be a 3-5 hour drive from SLC or closer, decent trout water that won't be overcrowded and with access to nearby primitive or park camping. 

We're looking at the Dutch John/Ashley Nat Forest areas and also EF Sevier/Black Canyon areas. Are there other areas we should be looking? Any tips for fishing the waters in these areas at this time of year? Any advice or recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Yellowstone


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Personally I like the Fish Lake area, lots of water to choose from around there. Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome,

April / early May is pretty early and you are likely to still see some cold temperatures and even snow. It has been a pretty good year for snow fall, so I don't anticipate being able to get many places in higher country until late May. So if you are going to camp out - be sure to plan for some cold nights.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

What kind of fishing do you want to do? Streams?, lakes? 

When you are coming, the high country will be locked in with snow, so some of the backpacking options would likely not be available. Also, you will be dealing with spring runoff then as well, so a lot of our streams will be high and possibly blown out. 

With those factors in mind, the Green River below Flaming Gorge may be your best bet and every angler should fish that at least once.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

5 Hours from Salt Lake City gives you a lot of options to some great water. The Green should definitely be on your hit list.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Green river. Is a must but you should make a stop on the way and fish the Provo. And the Weber. There is some camping in browns park along the green


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

The Green in April with #20-#24 midges and #18 BWO is hard to beat. Walk 2 miles from major access and you'll have the place mostly to yourself except the river floaters.

Skip the lower Provo, it is stupid busy that time of year.


----------



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

toasty said:


> The Green in April with #20-#24 midges and #18 BWO is hard to beat. Walk 2 miles from major access and you'll have the place mostly to yourself except the river floaters.
> 
> Skip the lower Provo, it is stupid busy that time of year.


I agree with this but what do you think wading will be like at 8600? That's going to be pretty gnarly.


----------



## GeorgiaFly (Mar 29, 2017)

Catherder said:


> What kind of fishing do you want to do? Streams?, lakes?
> 
> When you are coming, the high country will be locked in with snow, so some of the backpacking options would likely not be available. Also, you will be dealing with spring runoff then as well, so a lot of our streams will be high and possibly blown out.
> 
> With those factors in mind, the Green River below Flaming Gorge may be your best bet and every angler should fish that at least once.


We would definitely prefer river/stream fishing but being from Georgia, we don't have many opportunities to fish lakes for trout. We're flying in on 4/27 and back out on 5/3. The Green is definitely on our list but it seems like most of the camping areas are closed until mid May. Do you think we would have an issue with finding decent camping options nearby? W're prepared for car and backcountry camping and are pretty comfortable camping in freezing temps.


----------



## GeorgiaFly (Mar 29, 2017)

Bax* said:


> Welcome,
> 
> April / early May is pretty early and you are likely to still see some cold temperatures and even snow. It has been a pretty good year for snow fall, so I don't anticipate being able to get many places in higher country until late May. So if you are going to camp out - be sure to plan for some cold nights.


Yeah, we originally wanted to do this trip in June so we could hit the higher elevations but this is the only time that worked for everyone. We're definitely packing the down bags for this one.


----------



## GeorgiaFly (Mar 29, 2017)

Catherder said:


> What kind of fishing do you want to do? Streams?, lakes?
> 
> When you are coming, the high country will be locked in with snow, so some of the backpacking options would likely not be available. Also, you will be dealing with spring runoff then as well, so a lot of our streams will be high and possibly blown out.
> 
> With those factors in mind, the Green River below Flaming Gorge may be your best bet and every angler should fish that at least once.


The Green is definitely on our list. Do you think we'll have issues finding places to camp in the area? It looks like most of the campgrounds are closed until mid May. Do you think we would have any issue finding places to camp? I know in Georgia, the more popular an area, the more camping restrictions there are.


----------



## GeorgiaFly (Mar 29, 2017)

Hoopermat said:


> Green river. Is a must but you should make a stop on the way and fish the Provo. And the Weber. There is some camping in browns park along the green


Great info, thanks!


----------



## GeorgiaFly (Mar 29, 2017)

That's swift water!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Book a guide and float the A section of the Green..it's worth it if you've never done it before. If you can't pull that off...forget the Provo and local water....go hit the Madison and some water up around Yellowstone.

For a place to stay while at the Green.... http://www.redcanyonlodge.com


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

^^^^^^^This^^^^^^

Either a full day or half day. 

I wouldn't worry about camping but just motel it. Springtime April/May you never know what you are going to run into for weather.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

GeorgiaFly said:


> The Green is definitely on our list. Do you think we'll have issues finding places to camp in the area? It looks like most of the campgrounds are closed until mid May. Do you think we would have any issue finding places to camp? I know in Georgia, the more popular an area, the more camping restrictions there are.


Yes, you can find primitive camping in the area during that time and I've done that before "back in the day". Conversely, a motel may be a suitable alternative.

The guided trip would be a good bet, but the "A" section has a trail you can take along the shore so you can go quite a ways without wading and get away from the crowds. There is some of that on the "B" too.

I don't know that I would mess with the Weber or Provo at this time. During the dates mentioned, they may be running high and if they aren't, they will be crowded. The Green is still memorable even if it is high and the fishing slow.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Catherder said:


> The guided trip would be a good bet, but the "A" section has a trail you can take along the shore so you can go quite a ways without wading and get away from the crowds. There is some of that on the "B" too.


Normally I'd agree with the wading/walking the trail and most times we fish it, we'll float one day and wade the next, but with the high water it may be challenging. Flows are suppose to be at 8,600 ft3/s today and may go higher as the run-off builds.

Plus...if your coming all this way....do it right and float it...you won't regret it.

"Unregulated inflow into Flaming Gorge Reservoir during the month of February was 105,000 af, or 236 percent of average. The reservoir elevation is 6,022.7 (82 percent of live capacity) and decreasing.

The March final forecast for inflows for the next three months projects above average conditions: March, April and May forecasted inflow volumes at 250,000 af (244 percent of average), 340,000 af (255 percent of average), and 615,000 af (251 percent of average), respectively.

The March water supply forecast of the April through July unregulated inflow volume into Flaming Gorge Reservoir is 2.26 million acre-feet (231 percent of average). Current snowpack is 176 percent of median and we have received 146 percent of the season peak for the Upper Green Basin with additional storm systems anticipated."


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Another benefit to a float trip and perhaps staying in motels is that you have less equipment that you have to bring or rent here once you get here. Between waders, boots, sleeping bags, perhaps a tent and other things add up. 

Were you planning on bringing your own poles and equipment or renting them once you get here? 

I would also forget the Provo and Weber, they can be a mad house if you get there at the wrong time and I am talking about the other fishermen. Granted the Green can also be this way but if you hire a outfitter with a drift boat you will quickly leave the others behind and be with someone that knows the river and just where to fish and what to use.


----------

